# New Outback 316Rl Diamond Package



## TeamCyBo

We took delivery 2 weeks ago and could not wait to take her out on the maiden trip. Everything worked flawlessly and we had such a great experience. There will be a few mods but not many. She has just about everything we could possibly need (except storage, lol). I will be posting the mods as they get done


----------



## Hitcher

TeamCyBo said:


> We took delivery 2 weeks ago and could not wait to take her out on the maiden trip. Everything worked flawlessly and we had such a great experience. There will be a few mods but not many. She has just about everything we could possibly need (except storage, lol). I will be posting the mods as they get done


The Bible says that envy is a capital sin, Your trying to send me right to the burning embers aren't ya!


----------



## Gaffer222

Nice looking TT and site, congrats. Is that a seasonal site? How does it tow with the Expedition.


----------



## TeamCyBo

Hitcher said:


> We took delivery 2 weeks ago and could not wait to take her out on the maiden trip. Everything worked flawlessly and we had such a great experience. There will be a few mods but not many. She has just about everything we could possibly need (except storage, lol). I will be posting the mods as they get done


The Bible says that envy is a capital sin, Your trying to send me right to the burning embers aren't ya!
[/quote]

Naahhhh, I wouldn't do that, lol. Thanks for the comments though. She is everything we were looking for


----------



## TeamCyBo

Gaffer222 said:


> Nice looking TT and site, congrats. Is that a seasonal site? How does it tow with the Expedition.


Thanks Gaffer for the comment. This CG is not seasonal and that's the best part of living in GA., we get to camp year round if we want. As far as the pull goes, the Expy pulls her with no problem. I have a little tweaking to do but so far so good. Thanks.


----------



## H2oSprayer

That is a beautiful and very private looking campsite! We had weather in the 70's last weekend and then snow yesterday.....we just can't catch a break!


----------



## TeamCyBo

H2oSprayer said:


> That is a beautiful and very private looking campsite! We had weather in the 70's last weekend and then snow yesterday.....we just can't catch a break!


All of the sites have plenty of room and there are only 25 sites in the CG. Old Man Winter just won't let go. Maybe soon you can get out. Happy camping to you


----------



## Gaffer222

TeamCyBo said:


> Nice looking TT and site, congrats. Is that a seasonal site? How does it tow with the Expedition.


Thanks Gaffer for the comment. This CG is not seasonal and that's the best part of living in GA., we get to camp year round if we want. As far as the pull goes, the Expy pulls her with no problem. I have a little tweaking to do but so far so good. Thanks.
[/quote]

We received 2" of snow overnight so I am jealous.

I have an Outback Terrain 250TRS on order and the same exact TV as you. I was concerned with going that much bigger of a TT with my TV. If you can tow that monster, I should be good.....


----------



## TeamCyBo

Gaffer222 said:


> Nice looking TT and site, congrats. Is that a seasonal site? How does it tow with the Expedition.


Thanks Gaffer for the comment. This CG is not seasonal and that's the best part of living in GA., we get to camp year round if we want. As far as the pull goes, the Expy pulls her with no problem. I have a little tweaking to do but so far so good. Thanks.
[/quote]

We received 2" of snow overnight so I am jealous.

I have an Outback Terrain 250TRS on order and the same exact TV as you. I was concerned with going that much bigger of a TT with my TV. If you can tow that monster, I should be good.....
[/quote]
Gaffer, make sure you do the math. I would recommend staying at about 2/3 of your to towing capacity at "Dry Weight". This will allow you to fill your Terrain with your gear. What is your tow rate? Also, let me give you a word to the wise. I read on RV.net a year or so ago about a guy who was out camping and got ready to hook up and head home. When he hooked up to his Expy the air ride blew out and the trailer just sat right down on the axle. This sent a shiver up my spine and I thought that this may happen to me. Well, it did. About a month ago we were camping in our old trailer, a 31ft SunnyBrook, and loaded up to go home. About a mile down the road I heard this loud "PING" and the hissing sound of air. OMG! I managed to pull into a parking lot to inspect the damage and sure 'nuf the Expy was sitting down on the axle. Luckily we were only about 45 min. from home so it was a hard bumpy ride. I later got a friend to go get our trailer and take it to storage and then started pricing the repairs. That didn't take long to have sticker shock $3500.00 going back with air ride. I replaced them with an aftermarket coil over strut at about $700.00 that brought it right back up to factory specs. If you have air ride consider a preemptive strike so you don't have the same problem. Ok, I will stop rambling now, lol. Good luck with everything and if I can help, just let me know.


----------



## Gaffer222

No air ride option on my Expy so no issue there. My tow rating is 9000lbs. Weight sticker on the 250TRS as it comes of the factory floor is ~5500lbs and on the high end we will add ~1500lbs of "stuff". This leaves me 2000lbs tow rating headroom. Cargo rating of the Expy is where I need to be careful but we should have a little headroom there also. 250TRS is 27.5' and I think that is the limit for the Expy wheelbase that I'm comfortable with.

Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## TeamCyBo

Gaffer222 said:


> No air ride option on my Expy so no issue there. My tow rating is 9000lbs. Weight sticker on the 250TRS as it comes of the factory floor is ~5500lbs and on the high end we will add ~1500lbs of "stuff". This leaves me 2000lbs tow rating headroom. Cargo rating of the Expy is where I need to be careful but we should have a little headroom there also. 250TRS is 27.5' and I think that is the limit for the Expy wheelbase that I'm comfortable with.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up...


Very Good! Sounds like you got it covered. Take care and Happy Trails to you and yours


----------



## Kevin and Sheri

What is the name of the campground?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## TeamCyBo

Kevin and Sheri said:


> What is the name of the campground?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


Hi Kevin,

This is James Floyd State Park in Summerville, Ga. His nick name is "Sloppy", not sure why, lol. Everyone calls it Sloppy Floyd SP. Hope this helps and Welcome.


----------

